# Skyline kit?



## SCCCDeane (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey all as a newbie to this forum I would like to say hello from the cold state of Maine. I belong to a club up here in the Brunswick/Bath area and untill recently was driving a 1989 Caddilac DeVille but a buddy of mine who has gone into the Army has graciously sold me his '91 SE-R. I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Skyline bodykit for this car.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

As far as i know there are none. There used to be a widebody R33 kit made by Streetweapons but they're out of business now. Your only option would be to find a kit from a similar car and modify it to fit, though that is a lot of work. Also i will tell you before you get flamed, that you should search before asking common questions about bodykits or whatnot. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

being you are a newbie, I suggest you look around the site here before posting questions 

we have a cosmetic forum, in which this thread belongs


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Isn't that funny? You can by Skyline kits for Civics, and probably for other non-Nissan vehicles, but by god you can't buy one for your Nissan Sentra, or any Nissan for that matter.  Morons.


----------



## SCCCDeane (Dec 16, 2004)

I meant being a newbie was to this forum as i belong to several including the club i belong to and ive looked on here and thought that maybe someone could give me a hint not sarcasm.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

SCCCDeane said:


> I meant being a newbie was to this forum as i belong to several including the club i belong to and ive looked on here and thought that maybe someone could give me a hint not sarcasm.


We really do try to help but if you said you belong to several forums, then you would know how to do searches instead of asking a question that gets asked every 14 seconds. You really do have to look around before you ask otherwise you will just get a bunch of nothing.  

Toolpacfan- Ive always wondered why things were always like that, kinda weird.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> Isn't that funny? You can by Skyline kits for Civics, and probably for other non-Nissan vehicles, but by god you can't buy one for your Nissan Sentra, or any Nissan for that matter.  Morons.


Actually, there are Skyline-style kits available for the B14 (Omega, Octane, and R33), U31, and the S14B, to name a few.

Anyway, they make lots of kits (Skyline-style and otherwise) for Civics because that's where the money is.

Nonetheless, to answer the question, the one R33-style kit that was available for the B13 is gone, since Street Weapon went out of business. You may be able to modify a B14 kit or an older Accord kit to fit quite easily.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b13 body kits can be found here

http://www.versusmotorsport.com/


----------



## rer329 (Mar 25, 2004)

*U tell him*

:cheers: I am with you totally man I have a 1994 sentra xe 4door and I want mod ideas as well not know it alls that think they run stuff here..give ideas not STUPIDITY :thumbdwn:


SCCCDeane said:


> I meant being a newbie was to this forum as i belong to several including the club i belong to and ive looked on here and thought that maybe someone could give me a hint not sarcasm.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> b13 body kits can be found here
> 
> http://www.versusmotorsport.com/


found this on the site http://www.versusmotorsport.com/main.asp?cmd=quicksearch&cid=1 That battle front bumper is new for the 91-94?
I think it would look cool with drift or big mouth sideskirts!

Also you can try www.extremedimensions.com 
or www.visionautodynamics.com


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

The Z3 fender they have for sale sounds cool, i've never seen one in mass production before. I wonder if it's made for the car, or it's just a generic cut to fit deal. If it's real, that's a cool cosmetic buy.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

glowsentra said:


> The Z3 fender they have for sale sounds cool, i've never seen one in mass production before. I wonder if it's made for the car, or it's just a generic cut to fit deal. If it's real, that's a cool cosmetic buy.


i was wondering about that too, i just dont think they would look too good for the b13 but thats my opinion. I wish I could get a pair to see how they look though.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

yuck z3 fenders, they make hondas look bad why ruin a sentra?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> yuck z3 fenders, they make hondas look bad why ruin a sentra?


true, i dont like them either especially on b13's but it just suprised me that there actually were some available


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

i hate z3 fenders it makes ur car look like a fish like its got gills and there is a r33 for the b13 on this page http://www.asylumms.com/ just click on import


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

this is like the fourth time that youve told everyone about the r33 kit, we know its cool but it doesnt need to be in every post, just calm down about it dude LOL, it will be there tomorrow...........


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like the rear end and the side skirts for that Kaminari F kit, but the front end ruins it. Looks like you're supposed to pull up a chair to that front bumper and order a drink. I don't understand why they feel the need to make it stick out forward that much.


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

are u looking for something like this??

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid117/p7a263fe0fff1a56a4cdfa44609661f6b/f899f48d.jpg


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry, bad linky


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Chimmike, what the hell is that in your profile picture dude?! lol


----------

